# MAC without sedation - For a cataract extraction



## EllieAnn (Jun 2, 2011)

For a cataract extraction where our providers did the pre anesthesia eval, monitored the patient throughout,etc, however no anesthetic agents were given. I am billing 00142AAQS , Base + time units. is this not the normal procedure? Do you all exclude the base units in this situation?

Thanks!


----------

